# Things You Need for Saltwater Tanks



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I made this list to lessen hassles and indecisiveness of what to shop for your saltwater tank.

*Overflow*
An overflow is a system whereby water above a certain level in the aquarium is drained out of the aquarium to be carried to a sump tank, where it is filtered, then pumped back into the tank. An overflow can come in the form of a built-in overflow system with holes drilled in the tank, or a hang-on overflow box that siphons water out of the tank. If you go with the hang on the back overflow you will need a pond pump that can pump at least 650 gal/hr to return the water back to the main tank to the sump. If you go with the pre-drilled reef tank you will need a water pump that can pump at least 1000gal/hr.

*Protein Skimmer*
It removes the impurities in the water thus allowing your fish to thrive in an ideal environment.









*Sump*
A sump is a separate container connected to the main tank where filtration takes place.

*Wet/Dry Filter*
A wet/dry filter (also known as a trickle filter) is a fairly simple system for providing biological and mechanical filtration, as well as aeration, in your sump. Water from the tank is poured onto a plate with a bunch of small holes in it. Water spreads across this "splash plate" and trickles down through the holes. Below the splash plate is some kind of bio-media, such as bio-balls. As water trickles through the porous media, it is exposed to air, as well as oxidizing bacteria. This aerates the water and removes ammonia and nitrites. After passing through the bio-media, the water is passed through some kind of mechanical filter to remove particulate debris.

A combination of sump and wet/dry filter.









*Return Pump*

*Nets*
You'll need 2 nets for every tank for catching and hygiene purposes.

*Quarantine Tank(required)*
This helps prevention of diseases which are difficult to treat especially when your tank is a reef system in which some meds tend to harm even the invertebrates.

*Air Pump*
Surface agitation is recommended to produce oxygen to accommondate the whole stocking level of your tank.

*Airline Hose*
It serves as connector between the airpump and airstone.

*Check Valve*

*Airstone*
It is connected by the airline hose to the airpump to produce bubbles which agitates the water surface.

*Heater(for quarantine tank)*
It is recommended in quarantine tanks as it maintains a constant temperature. Varying temps will only stress the sick fish. Depending were you live in the world and what type of lights you have you may need one for the sump tank, so you are able to keep the main take warm in the winter.

*Medications*
Preparation for emergencies purposes. Research before administering the meds to your tank. Remember, meds may kill your fish faster than the diseases do.

*Calcium*
Calcium is an essential part of the growth and function of many animals in your aquarium. A calcium supplement should be used and calcium levels should be checked periodically.

*Buffer*
A buffer is a substance that helps to keep the pH at a constant level.

*Test Kits*
Use to test your water parameters. This is important especially when you notice unusual behaviors of your tank inhabitants.

*Hydrometer*
It helps measure salinity. Saltwater tanks will require you a measure of 1.025 in salinity.

*Brush/Magnet Cleaner*
This aids you in scraping the unsightly algae off the glass.

*Gravel vacuum*
This is required to remove detritus out of your tank.









*Thermometer*
It measures the temperature of your tank. This allows you to check and make sure temp is constant as varying temps may harm your livestock.

*Salt*
Recommended. You add this in your tank to maintain correct salinity. Not the salt you buy at walmart for freshwater tanks. It has to be natural sea salt.

*Timer*
Optional. If you feel like you'll need it, then buy it. Timers help in turning on and off your aquarium lights and automatic feeders.
This device helps especially when you have a habit to forget in switching your lights and other equipments.

*Powerheads/Submersible Pump*
It agitates water surface. Marine tanks need strong circulation of water besides powerful filtration.

*(2) 15 gallons trash cans/buckets*
They serve as part of your water changing equipments besides the gravel vacuum.


----------

